# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  People on Here Want To Know Where Us Anti-vaxxers Are Getting Our Info.....

## Quark

well here you go.

https://americasfrontlinedoctors.org...cal-apartheid/

----------

BooBoo (09-12-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Dubler9 (09-13-2021),East of the Beast (09-13-2021),Esdraelon (09-12-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-12-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),Swedgin (09-13-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> well here you go.
> 
> https://americasfrontlinedoctors.org...cal-apartheid/


Only one of many sources :-). Biden's team came out with a list of "top misinformation agents" or what not. Top of the list was Mercola.com and Children's Health Defense, 2 of the best news sources on Covid 19 that I know of.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Quark

https://americasfrontlinedoctors.org...ack-community/

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Only one of many sources :-). Biden's team came out with a list of "top misinformation agents" or what not. Top of the list was Mercola.com and Children's Health Defense, 2 of the best news sources on Covid 19 that I know of.


Any source that does not follow the orthodox science of the official national government technocrats (omnipotent & omniscience gods) is considered "fake" science by the pro-vaxxer zombies.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Kodiak (09-12-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Madison (09-12-2021),Northern Rivers (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Just to be clear I'm not Anti all vaccines. I'm just Anti-Covid Vaccines, there is a big difference.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Esdraelon (09-12-2021),Fall River (09-13-2021),FirstGenCanadian (09-12-2021),jwbooth (09-13-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Madison (09-12-2021),Northern Rivers (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),patrickt (09-13-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Any source that does not follow the orthodox science of the official national government technocrats (omnipotent & omniscience gods) is considered "fake" science by the pro-vaxxer zombies.


In this case, I'm thinking it's more the ones controlling the zombies- in the Val Helsing anime series, that'd be the vampire aristocracy. Sounds about right, lol :-p.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),Quark (09-12-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Just to be clear I'm not Anti all vaccines. I'm just Anti-Covid Vaccines, there is a big difference.


Agreed, there is. I fully admit that I am anti all vaccines, lol :-p. But in these Covid times, I think we can set aside our differences and work towards getting rid of these Covid vaccines :-p.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Agreed, there is. I fully admit that I am anti all vaccines, lol :-p. But in these Covid times, I think we can set aside our differences and work towards getting rid of these Covid vaccines :-p.


I have never had a flu shot in my life. I do believe though that some vaccines have a purpose just not this one.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Just to be clear I'm not Anti all vaccines. I'm just Anti-Covid Vaccines, there is a big difference.



Saw this on a buddy's FB page...

----------

Big Dummy (09-12-2021),El Guapo (09-13-2021),Esdraelon (09-12-2021),JMWinPR (09-13-2021),JustPassinThru (09-12-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),Physics Hunter (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021),Wilson2 (09-12-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Saw this on a buddy's FB page...


Yeah I saw that one too, I think I shared it as well :-).

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-14-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Quark

https://americasfrontlinedoctors.org...71-on-8-19-21/

Some more. More to follow later.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Just to be clear I'm not Anti all vaccines. I'm just Anti-Covid Vaccines, there is a big difference.


I agree.

----------

Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Man.  Too many sources to count, for me.  The longest-standing one though is very simply and plainly, my gut.  In my history, doctors have been wrong more times than they've been right - basically confirming the term 'practice' in their chosen field.

With the exception of 1 doctor, I don't believe any of them were/are ill-intentioned.  Most respectfully tolerated my stances and one openly encouraged me in it.

I'm not anti-vax, but I am dead-set against whatever this is that they're pushing for this particular virus.  Someone (or a lot of someone's) would have to have some quality answers to a bunch of questions I have before I'd even begin to back off of this particular fight.

----------

East of the Beast (09-13-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),Madison (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Waiting for the 2 or 3 Pro-Covid Vaxxers to flood this thread, we know who they are :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

i'm following my physicians recommendation.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> I have never had a flu shot in my life.



me either. and still alive. it's a personal choice. so far.

----------

Madison (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> I have never had a flu shot in my life.





> me either. and still alive. it's a personal choice. so far.


Me 3.

----------

Madison (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

Something is abnormal with that vaccine push

Covid crap is politic and business $
and your own immunity will work with no vaccine

as much as it does for any other flue or influenza

That is the reason I am 0% interested by that vaccine/
Plus can we bet it have to do with the $ in Big Pharma pockets

I always did follow my feelings and it always helped me 
through all my life 
So. NO to covid vaccine crap for me

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),Rutabaga (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Me 3.


Me 4

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> i'm following my physicians recommendation.


This reminds me of a question I've had that I haven't seen discussed yet.

Why does everyone give so much credit to their preferred doctor when it comes to the drugs they're prescribing to you?  Does no one realize that Pharmacists have exceedingly more knowledge about all drugs than doctors do?  Wouldn't you want to have a working relationship with your pharmacist over (or as well as) your physician?

----------

Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Something is abnormal with that vaccine push
> 
> Covid rap is politic and your own immunity will work
> as much as it does for any other flue or influenza
> 
> That is the reason I am 0% interested by that vaccine/
> Plus can we bet it have to do with the $ in Big Pharma pockets
> 
> I always did follow my feelings and it always helped me 
> ...


Mostly about $ and control, also think something sinister is going on. maybe there is some truth to the Depopulation Conspiracy theory, actually posted threads on Bill MasterGates Seminars about population control through vaccinations :Thinking:  this billionaire I heard is going to make 200 billion off of these vaccines or it's going to his many Companies and corporations or whatever this Evil F*cker owns. I also heard he and Soros have their dirty hands in the "Covid" tests, if that's true that ought to set alarm bells :Dontknow:

----------

Madison (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> This reminds me of a question I've had that I haven't seen discussed yet.
> 
> Why does everyone give so much credit to their preferred doctor when it comes to the drugs they're prescribing to you?  Does no one realize that Pharmacists have exceedingly more knowledge about all drugs than doctors do?  Wouldn't you want to have a working relationship with your pharmacist over (or as well as) your physician?


My personal opinion is Doctors don't become a Doctor to save people, they become Doctors for Money. I think most people when they hear someone say I'm married to a Doctor, they think $ :Dontknow:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Mostly about $ and control, also think something sinister is going on. maybe there is some truth to the Depopulation Conspiracy theory, actually posted threads on Bill MasterGates Seminars about population control through vaccinations this billionaire I heard is going to make 200 billion off of these vaccines or it's going to his many Companies and corporations or whatever this Evil F*cker owns. I also heard he and Soros have their dirty hands in the "Covid" tests, if that's true that ought to set alarm bells


 :Thumbsup20:  I think that too
http://reparti.free.fr/schwab2020.pdf

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations


Check that out  :Geez: 

People are real lambs

----------

Kodiak (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I have never had a flu shot in my life. I do believe though that some vaccines have a purpose just not this one.


This one has a purpose.  It's just not providing immunity.

----------

Madison (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

https://thehill.com/opinion/energy-e...reset-movement





*You’ll Own Nothing and Be Happy!? - The Great Reset*

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (09-12-2021),Catfucious (09-12-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> In this case, I'm thinking it's more the ones controlling the zombies- in the Val Helsing anime series, that'd be the vampire aristocracy. Sounds about right, lol :-p.


I have a theory...... now it's just a theory.

When you get jabbed by the mRNA or Viral Vector vaccine, the graphene oxide enables the guvment to activate some type of mind control or brainwashing suggestion via wifi. 

Some people are more susceptible to it than others. You can tell which ones are more susceptible. They are the ones who don't acknowledge any non-guvment position or research and the ones who are the most brain controlled actually get agitated and aggressive. Some are just brain fogged and that is from the vaccine itself as well.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I have a theory...... now it's just a theory.
> 
> When you get jabbed by the mRNA or Viral Vector vaccine, the graphene oxide enables the guvment to activate some type of mind control or brainwashing suggestion via wifi. 
> 
> Some people are more susceptible to it than others. You can tell which ones are more susceptible. They are the ones who don't acknowledge any non-guvment position or research and the ones who are the most brain controlled actually get agitated and aggressive. Some are just brain fogged and that is from the vaccine itself as well.


I don't necessarily agree but it does explain much of the behavior that we see.

----------

Madison (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations
> 
> 
> Check that out 
> 
> People are real lambs


Just think of the $$$$$ Big Pharma is making and probably padding the media and politicians pockets with some of it to keep quiet about negative effects.  They always say 'follow the money'.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Madison (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Just think of the $$$$$ Big Pharma is making and probably padding the media and politicians pockets with some of it to keep quiet about negative effects.  They always say 'follow the money'.


Science vs $cience

----------

Kodiak (09-12-2021),Madison (09-13-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I have a theory...... now it's just a theory.
> 
> When you get jabbed by the mRNA or Viral Vector vaccine, the graphene oxide enables the guvment to activate some type of mind control or brainwashing suggestion via wifi. 
> 
> Some people are more susceptible to it than others. You can tell which ones are more susceptible. They are the ones who don't acknowledge any non-guvment position or research and the ones who are the most brain controlled actually get agitated and aggressive. Some are just brain fogged and that is from the vaccine itself as well.



I think that may be stretching things a bit too far :-p. At present, the mainstream media is saying there's no evidence that graphene oxide is even in Covid vaccines:
Graphene Oxide In Pfizer Covid-19 Vaccines? Here Are The Latest Unsupported Claims


However, I do believe it's in some of them, based on an interview by Stew Peters of a former Pfizer employee:
Former Pfizer Employee Whistleblower Confirms Poison in COVID Vaccine

For now, she's basically my go to when it comes to information on graphene oxide and its effects on people. Long story short, she's saying that yeah, strong evidence it's in some vaccines. If memory serves, she speculates that right now, they're mainly testing to see how much they can stuff into people without causing catastrophic harm. It's not there for mind control, more like to use it to track people I believe. I remember a report that someone with a bluetooth scanner found that ids that he couldn't connect to would show up when some vaccinated people were around, but this was an anecdote, nothing beyond that at this point.

Incidentally, I'm wondering if she may be the anonymous whistleblower mentioned in the lawsuit from America's Frontline Doctors, based on the fact that she says she's talked to them and was actually disappointed that they didn't decide to try to get the vaccines halted for everyone, not just certain age groups.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Just think of the $$$$$ Big Pharma is making and probably padding the media and politicians pockets with some of it to keep quiet about negative effects.  They always say 'follow the money'.


You are 200% right ! Yeah exactly what I think too 

Politicians $
Big Pharma $
Medias $

And taxpayers ...
well we get fucked and laughed at to be such idiots
to listen at those dictators

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Kodiak (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Dems can't ever admit they're wrong. So it's the vax they've chosen and they'll die on that hill. I also wonder if it's not a massive back door payoff to Pharma and (of course, because they can) many in Congress invested in these companies early. Pharma, Masks, etc and etc. Was this all a backdoor payoff to big pharma with the side benny of getting rich off stock? Considering the greed of Congress, I think it's easily possible.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Kodiak (09-12-2021),Madison (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Here's an interesting documentary on Thalidomide from the 1950's which was introduced with the guarantee that it could be "given with complete safety to pregnant women and nursing mothers without any adverse effect on mother and child."

https://www.abc.net.au/austory/a-bit...uRuHohK_aQ5EhU

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Dems can't ever admit they're wrong. So it's the vax they've chosen and they'll die on that hill. I also wonder if it's not a massive back door payoff to Pharma and (of course, because they can) many in Congress invested in these companies early. Pharma, Masks, etc and etc. Was this all a backdoor payoff to big pharma with the side benny of getting rich off stock? Considering the greed of Congress, I think it's easily possible.


Many a hospital has been bailed out by their use of false Covid claims reporting to get lots of money from the guvment.
Pure fraud and most all are doing it.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I think that may be stretching things a bit too far :-p. At present, the mainstream media is saying there's no evidence that graphene oxide is even in Covid vaccines:
> Graphene Oxide In Pfizer Covid-19 Vaccines? Here Are The Latest Unsupported Claims
> 
> 
> However, I do believe it's in some of them, based on an interview by Stew Peters of a former Pfizer employee:
> Former Pfizer Employee Whistleblower Confirms Poison in COVID Vaccine
> 
> For now, she's basically my go to when it comes to information on graphene oxide and its effects on people. Long story short, she's saying that yeah, strong evidence it's in some vaccines. If memory serves, she speculates that right now, they're mainly testing to see how much they can stuff into people without causing catastrophic harm. It's not there for mind control, more like to use it to track people I believe. I remember a report that someone with a bluetooth scanner found that ids that he couldn't connect to would show up when some vaccinated people were around, but this was an anecdote, nothing beyond that at this point.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm wondering if she may be the anonymous whistleblower mentioned in the lawsuit from America's Frontline Doctors, based on the fact that she says she's talked to them and was actually disappointed that they didn't decide to try to get the vaccines halted for everyone, not just certain age groups.


*I saw this video and it is credible* Former Pfizer Employee Whistleblower Confirms Poison in COVID Vaccine .
DARPA has been experimenting with Graphine Oxide as well.

*DARPA helps develop graphene-based 4-atoms thick neural electrical and optical sensors*

https://www.graphene-info.com/darpa-...ptical-sensors

https://silview.media/2021/05/12/mag...stick-on-them/

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I don't necessarily agree but it does explain much of the behavior that we see.


You do know that this post was tongue in cheek.... so to speak..... it's a bait..... a trap for the mooks to come out from under their rocks.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-13-2021),El Guapo (09-13-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Dems can't ever admit they're wrong. So it's the vax they've chosen and they'll die on that hill. I also wonder if it's not a massive back door payoff to Pharma and (of course, because they can) many in Congress invested in these companies early. Pharma, Masks, etc and etc. Was this all a backdoor payoff to big pharma with the side benny of getting rich off stock? Considering the greed of Congress, I think it's easily possible.



Yeah check that out : 
Stock market :
https://www.fool.com/investing/stock...utical-stocks/

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## YellowRose

I am not anti-vaccine at all, but this vaccine, just as others, including flu, pneumovax, shingles, and others, should be STRICTLY voluntary, and our government is far over-stepping its bounds by trying to mandate that the population takes a vaccine for a virus with a 1-2 percent mortality rate. 
If it were black plaque or some other devastating virus, which could take out half the population, I would probably take a much different approach to it

This all boils down to the fact that I don't want it, period.I don't take fluvax, pneumovax, or any other vaccines, and am willing to take my chances, and screw any federal bureaucrat or any hollywood airhead who thinks it is their responsibility to save me.

----------

OldSchool (09-12-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You do know that this post was tongue in cheek.... so to speak..... it's a bait..... a trap for the mooks to come out from under their rocks.


That's the definition of trolling.

----------

Madison (09-13-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> That's the definition of trolling.


You just called a prominent long term poster with over 20,000 posts a troll ?!?  :Geez:

----------

QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> You just called a prominent long term poster with over 20,000 posts a troll ?!?


The irony of the troll trolling.

----------

Madison (09-13-2021),Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Mostly about $ and control, also think something sinister is going on. maybe there is some truth to the Depopulation Conspiracy theory, actually posted threads on Bill MasterGates Seminars about population control through vaccinations this billionaire I heard is going to make 200 billion off of these vaccines or it's going to his many Companies and corporations or whatever this Evil F*cker owns. I also heard he and Soros have their dirty hands in the "Covid" tests, if that's true that ought to set alarm bells


It's true Gates and Soros have bought a Wuhan flu testing company I believe is an English company.

----------

Madison (09-13-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/mook

*Definition of mook*
_
slang_
*:* a foolish, insignificant, or contemptible person

----------


## Quark

> Here's an interesting documentary on Thalidomide from the 1950's which was introduced with the guarantee that it could be "given with complete safety to pregnant women and nursing mothers without any adverse effect on mother and child."
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/austory/a-bit...uRuHohK_aQ5EhU


Ya I remember that one. Another lie by Big Pharma oligarchy and Big Government. But don't forget to trust them.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> My personal opinion is Doctors don't become a Doctor to save people, they become Doctors for Money. I think most people when they hear someone say I'm married to a Doctor, they think $


And a lot of doctors (at least here) are Asians.

----------

WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> And a lot of doctors (at least here) are Asians.


Indians from India or East Asians, they are everywhere.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Ya I remember that one. Another lie by Big Pharma oligarchy and Big Government. But don't forget to trust them.


It wasn't approved by FDA in the US.
Not to say it didn't come close . But get your facts straight and you will be more credible.

----------


## Authentic

> Indians from India or East Asians, they are everywhere.


President Arthur gets a bad rap from the woke crowd, but though he signed it he was originally opposed to the Chinese Exclusion Act of 1882.

----------


## Authentic

> President Arthur gets a bad rap from the woke crowd, but though he signed it he was originally opposed to the Chinese Exclusion Act of 1882.


And the SJWs don't care why if they even acknowledge that he vetoed an earlier bill. The USA had a negotiated treaty with China that delineated migration from China. Arthur considered this to be the controlling law. He gets called a racist anyway because the left doesn't do historical nuance.

----------


## WarriorRob

I've been waiting for the Pro-Covid Vaxxers to arrive, think one is here :Dontknow:

----------

Quark (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-13-2021)

----------


## Quark

> It wasn't approved by FDA in the US.
> Not to say it didn't come close . But get your facts straight and you will be more credible.


Whether it's Big Pharma oligarchy and Big Government here in the US or in other countries doesn't matter it's all the same the world over. In the US in the 50's and 60's 20,000 women in the US were given Thalidomide in 2 clinical trials. So it wasn't FDA approved but was in trials. It's now approved for some diseases like leprosy etc. And my facts are straight. I was just a youngster but I do remember that there were birth defects in children because of Thalidomide.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-13-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

DOCTOR SAYS STAY OUT OF THE HOSPITAL IF YOU HAVE COVID! THEY ARE DROWING THE PATIENTS !!!!!


Doctor says, stay out of Hospitals if you have Covid, they are drowning patients on remdesivir.

----------

Quark (09-13-2021),QuaseMarco (09-13-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

NURSE CONFIRMS  DELTA VARIANT IS FROM THE VACCINATED


Brave nurse explaining vaccinated are causing the variants.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> NURSE CONFIRMS  DELTA VARIANT IS FROM THE VACCINATED
> 
> 
> Brave nurse explaining vaccinated are causing the variants.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Oh, wait. I am not a pro-COVID vaxxer. Had some identity confusion for a moment. Apologies!

----------

phoenyx (09-13-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Oh, wait. I am not a pro-COVID vaxxer. Had some identity confusion for a moment. Apologies!


 :Thinking:

----------


## Authentic

Delta more likely to spread through vaccinated.

How do vaccinated people spread Delta? What the science says

But this is a "pandemic of the unvaxxed".

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021),phoenyx (09-13-2021),WarriorRob (09-13-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Delta more likely to spread through vaccinated.
> 
> How do vaccinated people spread Delta? What the science says
> 
> But this is a "pandemic of the unvaxxed".


What they are saying about unvaccinated causing Covid has been debunked for awhile now, MSM and DemonRats keep running with it, it's pure Evil, they are the enemy of the people :Geez:

----------

Authentic (09-13-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Herd immunity is probably impossible.

Five reasons why COVID herd immunity is probably impossible

----------


## nonsqtr

> Herd immunity is probably impossible.
> 
> Five reasons why COVID herd immunity is probably impossible


We knew that a long time ago.

Here is the problem:

The vaccines are targeted to a specific variant, that was prevalent in March of last year.

It is less effective against Delta, so far it looks like Delta can "hide" in the vaccinated, the net result being milder symptoms but longer disease course with possibly higher viral loads.

The key words are "longer disease course".

Longer disease course equates with higher probability of mutation. (Meaning, new virus variants).

Viruses mutate in one place and one place only: inside the host.

The longer they're in the host, the bigger chance there is for the emergence of new variants.

----------

Quark (09-13-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

I don't give a flying fish where of the merits of the source - although as a wider contributory factor it has value - I will not have the vaccine because corrupt politicians are telling me to.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021),patrickt (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> Just to be clear I'm not Anti all vaccines. I'm just Anti-Covid Vaccines, there is a big difference.


Since vaccinated people can get COVID and transmit COVID I want to know why the Democrats are intent on forcing people to get vaccinated. I really forcing people not to go to church and to not work and to not visit family gives Democrats a hard-on but if this just more of that. It's reached the point that Democrats on CNN and MSNBC want violence to force people to get vaccinated.

So, quit asking me why I have to get vaccinated and tell me why I should? Tell me why I'll be forced to get vaccinated but illegal aliens flooding across the border won't have to get vaccinated.


Oh, wait, there's a problem. After years of the CDC lying to Americans and absolutely all of the information about COVID from the government being bogus, the "why" can't come from the CDC, Dr. Fauci, some other Deep State shill make a half-million a year, Joe Biden, or any other government shill. Ooops, that would include the AMA, CNN. MSNBC, NYT, Teachers' Unions, and so forth.

Fuck Joe Biden, the Deep State, and their sycophants.


My opinion is that the Democrats and the Deep State have to maintain the COVID hysteria so they can steal more elections in 2022.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021),QuaseMarco (09-13-2021),Trinnity (09-13-2021),WarriorRob (09-13-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

I can't go back and fish out the specific articles, but, I am absolutely CERTAIN my memory is correct on this:

--After getting my second vaccine, and, still hearing about masking, I checked several sources about whether I, could still spread Covid.  (In my mind, I thought, YES, I could, as the virus would still be trying to effect my cells, and, it would still likely "succeed" on a few cells.  That is just how I understand viral vectors to operate, but, I may be wrong...)

Almost every single one of these "sources," including the CDC, said that NO...vaccinated people can NOT spread the virus.

That changed within two weeks.

Now this brought up the question as to WHY or HOW, these "experts" could be so wrong (And, I...could be so right, simpleton that I am...???)

The only answer I can come up with is that, one week, the "experts" and "authorities" were pushing the Vaccine.

The next week, they were pushing masks.

And THAT, my friends, is the perfect example of why so many people will NOT take the vaccine.

(We also fail to mention that there is a good number of people who will NOT take any vaccine, period, so their stance is nothing new.)

Our government, "experts," and media failed, because they have been consistently dishonest.

----------

Foghorn (09-13-2021),jwbooth (09-13-2021),OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> That's the definition of trolling.


*Would you like an official ruling? 

It was sarcasm.*

----------

Foghorn (09-13-2021),phoenyx (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> My opinion is that the Democrats and the Deep State have to maintain the COVID hysteria so they can steal more elections in 2022.





> Now this brought up the question as to WHY or HOW, these "experts" could be so wrong (And, I...could be so right, simpleton that I am...???)
> 
> The only answer I can come up with is that, one week, the "experts" and "authorities" were pushing the Vaccine.
> 
> The next week, they were pushing masks.
> 
> And THAT, my friends, is the perfect example of why so many people will NOT take the vaccine.
> 
>  Our government, "experts," and media failed, because they have been consistently dishonest.


This ^^^

----------

Foghorn (09-13-2021),Northern Rivers (09-14-2021),phoenyx (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021)

----------


## patrickt

I have seen repeatedly where people who were being victimized defended and protected their oppressor. The alternative was misery and admitting they were wusses. Three friends of mine became ridiculously religious because their wives demanded it. They couldn't admit it was because their wives demanded it so it was something they really, really wanted to do. One died, one divorced, and one recognized what was happening and dropped the passion.

A close friend of mine was engaged to a woman who wanted horses for him, herself, and her daughter. My friend said, "I always wanted a horse." "You lying sack of shit. You always wanted a red and white Corvette." "Well, yes, that, too." They got horses. It's been 20 years and he's still got horses. He's never mentioned riding, though.

I was talking to a friend of mine who'd recently married a Southern Baptist about a book I'd just finished. He cut me off and said, "I never read fiction. I only read one book and it's non-fiction, the Bible." Since he was a friend I didn't bust out laughing.

When I was put in charge of records and dispatch it was the first time I'd supervised a large group of women. We had problems with sexual harassment. This was before it was a fad. I put down some rules and one police lieutenant was demoted and a police sergeant was suspended for a month without pay. I was shocked when the complaints about my enforcement came from the women. They made excuses for the men. "It's too cluttered, you can't move out there without getting touched." "Really? So all the men touch you?" Well, no, they agreed it wasn't all. It was about a half-dozen and they all named the same men. They're the ones I would have named, too. Then I asked, "And they touch all of you. Not just the young, attractive women but the older women, too?" "Well, no. It's mostly just the young attractive women." They began to get the point.

People who voted for Biden are desperate to defend what they did. So are people who got vaccinated. Actually having to acknowledge what the corrupt, senile pervert is doing isn't possible for them. They usually change the subject. "Do you like the open border on the South?" "What about Donald Trump's tweets?"

Having a healthy, happy, unvaccinated person walking around makes their acceptance of the government nonsense questionable and perhaps humiliating. I know Democrats and hysterics who adamantly deny that the CDC lied and cooked the books, that Dr. Fauci and his accomplices have consistently lied, and that the politicians have been lying as they force you to kneel while they dance, quite literally.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021),phoenyx (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021),QuaseMarco (09-13-2021)

----------


## jwbooth

Due to prior employment and military service I’ve got most every vax known to man. Not taking the covid jab. When it has been properly tested, complete with the normal double blind studies, animal testing and reactions investigations, the normal processes for developing a vaccine, then I will consider it.

----------

Foghorn (09-13-2021),phoenyx (09-13-2021),Quark (09-13-2021),QuaseMarco (09-13-2021)

----------


## jwbooth

It is the Andromeda Strain

----------

Quark (09-13-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

> Since vaccinated people can get COVID and transmit COVID I want to know why the Democrats are intent on forcing people to get vaccinated. I really forcing people not to go to church and to not work and to not visit family gives Democrats a hard-on but if this just more of that. It's reached the point that Democrats on CNN and MSNBC want violence to force people to get vaccinated.
> 
> So, quit asking me why I have to get vaccinated and tell me why I should? Tell me why I'll be forced to get vaccinated but illegal aliens flooding across the border won't have to get vaccinated.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, there's a problem. After years of the CDC lying to Americans and absolutely all of the information about COVID from the government being bogus, the "why" can't come from the CDC, Dr. Fauci, some other Deep State shill make a half-million a year, Joe Biden, or any other government shill. Ooops, that would include the AMA, CNN. MSNBC, NYT, Teachers' Unions, and so forth.
> 
> Fuck Joe Biden, the Deep State, and their sycophants.
> 
> ...


My neighbour, through fear, took the vaccines ... my wife and I will never take the vaccine.... my neighbour got covid 19.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-13-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> My neighbour, through fear, took the vaccines ... my wife and I will never take the vaccine.... my neighbour got covid 19.


After getting vaxxed or before?

----------


## El Guapo

> That's the definition of trolling.


pwned.

----------


## Fall River

> well here you go.
> 
> https://americasfrontlinedoctors.org...cal-apartheid/



I can tell you where you're not getting it from: AMAC, the magazine.

----------


## Quark

> I can tell you where you're not getting it from: AMAC, the magazine.


I am a member of AMAC. I do read their electronic daily newsletter. I don't always read the monthly magazine. I do read the print version of The Epoch Times.

I support your right to be a lab rat, take a poison that's in phase 3 trials, and that you have no legal recourse for experts mistakes. For me no way.

----------

phoenyx (09-14-2021),QuaseMarco (09-13-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

A corollary to the question in the OP:  Where are the vaxxers getting their information?

Well we know the answer to that one already and it is exactly the root of the problem.  When 90% of the media, 100% of the technocrats, and 100% of the government agencies tell me I absolutely, positively have to do something with no question asked - I run like hell.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (09-13-2021),phoenyx (09-13-2021),Quark (09-14-2021),QuaseMarco (09-13-2021),WarriorRob (09-14-2021),YellowRose (09-13-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> DOCTOR SAYS STAY OUT OF THE HOSPITAL IF YOU HAVE COVID! THEY ARE DROWING THE PATIENTS !!!!!
> 
> 
> Doctor says, stay out of Hospitals if you have Covid, they are drowning patients on remdesivir.


Yes I've seen a longer video explaining more about Remdesivir...... It is a failed Ebola drug they are using to treat Covid.... it's not effective and has bad side effects. 

They are definitely killing patients in the hospitals..... denying them Ivermectin or Hydroxychlorquine..... The sicker the patient gets the bigger that payoff to the hospital from the guvment.  The jackpot..... get the sucker on the death machine - ventilator.

----------

phoenyx (09-14-2021),Quark (09-14-2021),WarriorRob (09-14-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Herd immunity is probably impossible.
> 
> Five reasons why COVID herd immunity is probably impossible


Then, Sweden has achieved the impossible.

Amazing what can come of AIDING nature, by SUPPLEMENTING the immune system, instead of re-engineering it.

It's only happened, like, every time there's been an influenza  (corona-virus) epidemic.  The worst of them, the survivors had herd  immunity.

Where is the Spanish Flu now?

----------

Quark (09-14-2021),QuaseMarco (09-14-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> Yes I've seen a longer video explaining more about Remdesivir...... It is a failed Ebola drug they are using to treat Covid.... it's not effective and has bad side effects.


Which is why I was surprised they pushed it.




> denying them Ivermectin or Hydroxychlorquine.....


The thing about HCQ; being a preventative, not a treatment, you'd have to get on it and stay on it until the "pandemic" was over. Ivermectin may or may not be the same deal; I don't know.

I read they banned Ivermectin in Oz. What particular kind of morons are running that country?

----------

Foghorn (09-14-2021),Northern Rivers (09-14-2021),Quark (09-14-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Then, Sweden has achieved the impossible.
> 
> Amazing what can come of AIDING nature, by SUPPLEMENTING the immune system, instead of re-engineering it.
> 
> It's only happened, like, every time there's been an influenza  (corona-virus) epidemic.  The worst of them, the survivors had herd  immunity.
> 
> Where is the Spanish Flu now?


Sweden: the latest coronavirus counts, charts and maps

Sweden vaccinated a greater percentage of its population than the United States.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I've been told the opposite.

Fake nooze is nothing, anymore.  The globalists are turning it up to 11.

Israel is fully vaxxed and their hospitals are FULL.  Is it white American conservatives, infecting them?

Again...if this is something that only goes from the un-vaxxed to the vaxxed, and few un-vaxxed are in hospital for it...wouldn't it be better NOT to have the vaxx and then not be susceptible?

Wouldn't it be better to call this vetch a POISON?  Because that's what it's acting like.

----------

phoenyx (09-14-2021),Quark (09-14-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

> After getting vaxxed or before?


She had both vaccines and then 2 weeks later she got covid. I carry on my life as normal as possible with my wife and have never felt healthier.

----------

phoenyx (09-14-2021),Quark (09-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Which is why I was surprised they pushed it.
> 
>  The thing about HCQ; being a preventative, not a treatment, you'd have to get on it and stay on it until the "pandemic" was over. Ivermectin may or may not be the same deal; I don't know.
> 
> I read they banned Ivermectin in Oz. What particular kind of morons are running that country?


I have contacted the Frontline Doctors and got a script for Hydroxy for $80.00 with 1 refill 50 tabs. Ivermectin was a whopping $350.  And was unavailable for those seeking preventative medication as I was. 
They have a nationwide network of local independent pharmacies who fill the scripts and mail them to you.
I'm so glad that I bought Ivermectin in Brasil.....and for 1/10th the price.

----------

Foghorn (09-14-2021),phoenyx (09-14-2021),Quark (09-14-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I have contacted the Frontline Doctors and got a script for Hydroxy for $80.00 with 1 refill 50 tabs. Ivermectin was a whopping $350.  And was unavailable for those seeking preventative medication as I was. 
> They have a nationwide network of local independent pharmacies who fill the scripts and mail them to you.
> I'm so glad that I bought Ivermectin in Brasil.....and for 1/10th the price.


Yeah, I'm still not sure why, but Ivermectin appears to be the best treatment for Covid of the bunch.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-14-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Which is why I was surprised they pushed it.
> 
>  The thing about HCQ; being a preventative, not a treatment, you'd have to get on it and stay on it until the "pandemic" was over. Ivermectin may or may not be the same deal; I don't know.
> 
> I read they banned Ivermectin in Oz. What particular kind of morons are running that country?


Not really banned...but...not able to be prescribed for COVID.

RACGP - TGA issues fresh warning over ivermectin as COVID treatment

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I have contacted the Frontline Doctors and got a script for Hydroxy for $80.00 with 1 refill 50 tabs. Ivermectin was a whopping $350.  And was unavailable for those seeking preventative medication as I was. 
> They have a nationwide network of local independent pharmacies who fill the scripts and mail them to you.
> I'm so glad that I bought Ivermectin in Brasil.....and for 1/10th the price.


And I'm so glad I bought veterinary ivermectin, for a tenth the price of your HCQ.

And apparently the mocking media campaign is working, because the horse paste is still in the stores and not in short supply.  I'm sorry for those who can't get a working preventative or cure; but I'm glad that my own workaround is rare enough that there aren't armed guards preventing my purchase.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-14-2021)

----------


## Fall River

> I am a member of AMAC. I do read their electronic daily newsletter. I don't always read the monthly magazine. I do read the print version of The Epoch Times.
> 
> I support your right to be a lab rat, take a poison that's in phase 3 trials, and that you have no legal recourse for experts mistakes. For me no way.


Geez, how many times do I have to say I am not a provaxer.  I haven't been vaccinated and don't intend to be.  

I do read all the articles in AMAC and so far I don't see them taking a stand one way or the other. The same may be true for most Republican politicians.

Here Are The Republicans Most Likely To Refuse The Covid-19 Vaccine, Poll Finds

----------

QuaseMarco (09-14-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Geez, how many times do I have to say I am not a provaxer.  I haven't been vaccinated and don't intend to be.  
> 
> I do read all the articles in AMAC and so far I don't see them taking a stand one way or the other. The same may be true for most Republican politicians.
> 
> Here Are The Republicans Most Likely To Refuse The Covid-19 Vaccine, Poll Finds


I don't understand the problem here between us?

----------

QuaseMarco (09-14-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I don't understand the problem here between us?


I think he thought that you thought he'd taken a Covid vaccine.

----------

Fall River (09-15-2021),Quark (09-14-2021)

----------


## Quark

Okay.

----------

phoenyx (09-14-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

> The thing about HCQ; being a preventative, not a treatment, you'd have to get on it and stay on it until the "pandemic" was over.


I remember reading that initially you take 1 dose a day for 5 days, then 1 per week thereafter until the threat has passed.

----------

Trinnity (09-15-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I remember reading that initially you take 1 dose a day for 5 days, then 1 per week thereafter until the threat has passed.


Protocols for fighting Covid are available online using either Ivermectin or Hydroxychloroquine or both and also taking D3 , Zinc, C and Quercitin..... some doctors also prescribe an antibiotic such as Doxycycline as well.

----------


## Authentic

> Protocols for fighting Covid are available online using either Ivermectin or Hydroxychloroquine or both and also taking D3 , Zinc, C and Quercitin..... some doctors also prescribe an antibiotic such as Doxycycline as well.


Media will call them protocols of the learned elders of the anti-vaxxer movement.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Media will call them protocols of the learned elders of the anti-vaxxer movement.


  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Authentic (09-15-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

how is this a science topic?

----------

Fall River (09-15-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> how is this a science topic?


How is it not?

----------


## nonsqtr

> how is this a science topic?


Discerning evidence would seem to be an important activity in any scientific effort.

There are lots of people making claims, and generally speaking, the spectrum of evidence includes everything from personal anecdotes to reports from workers in the field to experiments in the lab - and also politicians with agendas and crackpots who just want attention.

One can't just read a book and become an expert, science doesn't work that way. In the other thread we have a so-called "nutritionist" (who only has an English degree) telling us that viruses don't exist, and she has NO scientific evidence whatsoever, just a lot of conjecture and the barest of plausibility - yet some people are elevating this to the level of scientific evidence. Well, it's not - it's crackpottery to the max, and it's a sad day in America when anyone can confuse it with science

----------

Fall River (09-15-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Discerning evidence would seem to be an important activity in any scientific effort.
> 
> There are lots of people making claims, and generally speaking, the spectrum of evidence includes everything from personal anecdotes to reports from workers in the field to experiments in the lab - and also politicians with agendas and crackpots who just want attention.
> 
> One can't just read a book and become an expert, science doesn't work that way. In the other thread we have a so-called "nutritionist" (who only has an English degree) telling us that viruses don't exist, and she has NO scientific evidence whatsoever, just a lot of conjecture and the barest of plausibility - yet some people are elevating this to the level of scientific evidence. Well, it's not - it's crackpottery to the max, and it's a sad day in America when anyone can confuse it with science


I think the video you're referring to was posted  to explain what Terrain theory was. The other poster showed a better video BY A MEDICAL DOCTOR who went into an explanation of the difference between the two approaches to medicine and some of the politics surrounding the controversy of suppressing Terrain theory because practicing that type of medicine reduces profits for the medical industrial complex....the pharmaceutical companies being at the center of it all.

Germ theory and Terrain theory are not mutually exclusive. I didn't see where either inferred so.

----------

phoenyx (09-15-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I think the video you're referring to was posted  to explain what Terrain theory was. The other poster showed a better video BY A MEDICAL DOCTOR who went into an explanation of the difference between the two approaches to medicine and some of the politics surrounding the controversy of suppressing Terrain theory because practicing that type of medicine reduces profits for the medical industrial complex....the pharmaceutical companies being at the center of it all.
> 
> Germ theory and Terrain theory are not mutually exclusive. I didn't see where either inferred so.


Well said. The medical doctor in question (Dr. Sam Bailey) mentioned in terrain theory, most diseases are opportunistic, proliferating where there is already damage, rather than the cause of disease. She mentioned an exception being mosquito transmitted malaria, as it bypasses the regular ways we get infected, going straight to the bloodstream.

----------


## Trinnity

> how is this a science topic?


Sir, this forum has a posted descriptive on the front page of the website that anyone can see and read. It's not hidden.   Science and Medicine are interdependent.





> *The Sciences*(70 Viewing)Science, Technology, Health & Medicine


If you don't  enjoy this topic, please find another you like better.

----------

phoenyx (09-15-2021)

----------

